# Nexus 2 and jBridge suddenly dont work although they did before (Cubase 11, Win 10)



## euripides (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi all, A few months ago I jBridged my Nexus 2.2 so that it would work with Cubase 11 at 64bit. And it worked quite happily. Until yesterday that is. Whilst loading my working project, it prompted that Nexus 2 jBridged could not be launched at all by giving the prompt "jBridge: Could not load the plugin". 
The last time it worked was the day before yesterday with no issues. Thankfully (yet perhaps strangely), all my other jBridged vstis and plugins in the jBridged folder (and they are many) continue to work quite normally. I tried everything (re-configuring with admin rights on or off, moving around both source .dll and destination jBridged .dll folders, Cubase 11 VST plugin manager scans), etc to no avail. Any ideas why Nexus 2.2 would suddenly give trouble? I am on Windows 10. Windows 10 DID update about three days ago. Could this be it? (*)

(*) Even with the latest Win 10 update in place, I did a dummy run on another laptop (without CB11 installed) and jBridge did manage to convert the Nexus 2.dll. However, the resultant pair of files (the "new" .dll and the .txt) when transferred back to my working CB11 pc, AND the jBridge txt file having been edited to point to the correct directory after this transfer, CB11 still refused to launch the jBridged Nexus 2 with the same prompt: "jBridge: Could not load the plugin".

I had a close look at the jBridge troubleshooting page (https://jstuff.wordpress.com/jbridge/jbridge-troubleshooting/) but could not identify my problem.

Your kind help will be very much appreciated.

PS: Back in the day, my original purchase did not include an x64 .dll, hence my use of jBridge. I searched the ReFX site but couldn't find whether there was an x64 .dll update available for Nexus 2. Unless I am mistaken. That would solve my issue once and for all. If someone has any knowledge regarding the existence of a Nexus 2x64.dll please help.
PS2: Upgrading to Nexus 3 wouldn't help me either as I need to access older projects with Nexus 2. I know from other synths that it is unlikely that upgraded synth versions would be smoothly called up by Cubase (or any DAW) in place of the older synth version.


----------



## labornvain (Jul 4, 2021)

You might try a system restore to a pre updated version of windows.

If you don't have a restore point from before your last Windows update, I think you can go into the Windows update app and undo the updates from there.


----------



## zewolfx (Jul 25, 2021)

Nexus is 64bit. Just go to your account and open a ticket at refx They will send you the file


----------

